# Ormai



## Jeanie-Mac

C'è un modo di dire "ormai" in francese?  

Contesto: dovevo chiamare qualcuno più di tre volte per chidere diverse cose, e in Italiano avrei scherzato che "ormai siamo amici", ma in francese come posso dirlo?  è soltanto "maintenant nous sommes des amis"?

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## stefano1488

Credevo si dicesse "désormais" in francese, ma forse non si usa esattamente nello stesso modo dell'italiano?


----------



## matoupaschat

Jeanie-Mac said:


> C'è un modo di dire "ormai" in francese?
> 
> Contesto: dovevo chiamare qualcuno più di tre volte per chidere diverse cose, e in Italiano avrei scherzato che "ormai siamo amici", ma in francese come posso dirlo? è soltanto "maintenant nous sommes des amis"?
> 
> Grazie a tutti!


Ciao Jeanie-Mac,
Hai perfettamente ragione, "désormais" è un po' antiquato in francese e non si usa quanto "ormai" in italiano. Va bene dire come suggerito da te, forse aggiungendo "que" se una frase segue: "maintenant (*que*) nous sommes des amis (...)". Puoi anche dire qualcosa tipo "maintenant, on se connait (mieux), alors ..."


----------



## Kinoka

Buongiorno a tutti!
a me sembra che "ormai siamo amici" in questo contesto sia più una battuta che una cosa reale, no? ovvero non sono veramente amici ma è solo un modo di dire, un imagine dovuta al fatto che si sentono spesso...
Io lo tradurei con "Maintenant (qu') il fait (presque) parti de la famille" o qualcosa del genere...
Che dite?
Buona giornata!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Chiedo scusa per aver trascurato il lato scherzoso del contesto. Comunque, anche nella battuta ci sono più gradi e non direi mai a qualcuno, dopo tre chiamate e perfino scherzando, che lui "fait maintenant partie de la famille". Al massimo direi  "on commence à se connaître, maintenant" o "ça va, vous vous rappelez?".


----------



## Kinoka

matoupaschat said:


> Al massimo direi "on commence à se connaître, maintenant"
> "ça va, vous vous rappelez?".


 
Forse è un pò esagerato come "legame"  ma essendo uno modo di dire mi sembra comunque che renda l'idea...
In questa ottica, direi che la prima proposta di Matoupaschat sia adatta  mentre la seconda non mi suona proprio...

Che ne pensi Jeanie-Mac??


----------



## matoupaschat

Kinoka said:


> ...  mentre la seconda non mi suona proprio...


Oui, c'est vrai, il faut l'entendre dire pour comprendre, et il y a un risque non négligeable que l'interlocuteur se demande si on se paie sa tête => à éviter!


----------

